# My older cameras



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Olympus C-7070 bridge camera in mint condition. Took it out round the garden to snap a few flower heads. It has a wide zoom - 5.7-22.9mm, and is only 7.1 megapixels, but has a beautifully made magnesium body, and is probably the ugliest camera ever made! The glass is pro specification and results show this. I have a CF card which holds about 2000 images and there is a slot for XF card. Aimed originally at the pro market as a second camera, the beast will process RAW,and the menu is convoluted to say the least. However, once used to it, it is a fast camera to use. Here is one this afternoon...










Mike

Show us yours?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks folks!

Mike


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nice picture it takes have just gooled the camera looks like a fat camera to me


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bowie said:


> nice picture it takes have just gooled the camera looks like a fat camera to me


It is a nice photo, and the camera looks as though an old Polaroid commercial camera jumped the fence into the pasture and prevailed itself of an old rangefinder camera. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------

